# ADA Mini M - Iwagumi



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm just playing around with hardscape for now:


----------



## AaronMB (May 9, 2012)

I like it already. These tanks are just good looking...

I'm looking forward to seeing what you decide.


----------



## triscene (Apr 7, 2012)

i would change substrate to something more natural...like Amazonia or with similar color.
i know that it will be covered by some foreground plants but..


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

triscene said:


> i would change substrate to something more natural...like Amazonia or with similar color.
> i know that it will be covered by some foreground plants but..


the sand is just there to test out the rocks, but still white sand is found in many natural environments.

adjusted the rocks a little:


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

That hardscape looks really nice! Are you planning on doing a dry start?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I like your rock placement, it's perfect and mimics nature exactly all in line with a light arch and a sudden grade change that lowers slowly, nice. Now you'll need a nice foreground of a low plant so you don't hide the rocks with plant material, what are you thinking?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

wow, love that last picture!


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

cheers! here's a pic without the 2 small stones from the sides removed. better or no?


----------



## quocviet114 (Mar 16, 2012)

Really really nice scape! What kind of rock is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

bonsai rock


----------



## AaronMB (May 9, 2012)

icepotato89 said:


> cheers! here's a pic without the 2 small stones from the sides removed. better or no?


Yes!

Lookin' good...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i dont think those stones matter much. the plant growth will obscure them a lot, since they are so small.
i like the hardscape a lot either way. 

why are you using an inert substrate (not criticizing, just curious)?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Digging the scape.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Great job so far!


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

I like it a bit better with the stones removed. Looks great either way though, and I don't think that you would end up noticing the difference between the two once it is grown in a little.


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

cheers i'll leave the small rocks out. now i'm just waiting for substrate and plants.


----------

